# The Last Word - Part 3!



## Risible (May 20, 2009)

Here's the rules:



Deemondess said:


> hya everyone in a few forums I belong to we have a thread called the last word,, will try it here and see if it works , so I will start it and see if anyone dares take the last word from me



Here's the link to Part 2.

Here's the last post from Part 2:



Grandi Floras said:


> tlw was really bummed out when he got here with the last word this morning,
> here lately you never know whether the sun is going to shine or whether it is going to rain or not.​


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2009)

Well, tlw came over to welcome his new home.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 21, 2009)

When tlw was here giving me the last word this morning, 
he told me that he always felt at home everywhere he went on his travels.
Here he is in his favorite snuggly bed by the furnace.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 21, 2009)

tlw was anxious because he was afraid I wouldn't notice the new thread. No worries, I've found the new "home".


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 22, 2009)

tlw thought that he was still lost when he got here with the last word for me this morning, 
but I found him in a pile of leaves, looking silly.​


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2009)

He's sometimes joking around...


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 22, 2009)

tlw was surprised to find me home at this hour. I explained that I've taken a few days off from work, to enjoy the long weekend.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 24, 2009)

When tlw was here today, he had a memorial costume on as it was his way of celebrating the weekend with us while he gave me the last word.​


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2009)

Well, at the time he visited me, he only wore a flag-like scarf.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 24, 2009)

tlw dropped by today to see how our Memorial Day preparations are going. He was surprised because we're taking a laid back approach this year. We may have tacos instead of hotdogs and hamburgers!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 25, 2009)

tlw invited some friends over from the neighborhood today after he got here with the last word for me today because he wanted to share our picnic with them. They were all waiting here for the goodies.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 25, 2009)

tlw has been following my hubby around outside today. It's a nice day, very peaceful.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2009)

tlw was a little irritated by all the noise when he came in - the garbage trucks are on the loose today...


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 26, 2009)

tlw was laying if the garbage when I opened my door here this morning because it was a bit cold, he gave me the last word and then went and sat by the furnace to warm up.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 26, 2009)

tlw had fun chasing bugs that had gathered around our front porch light. Our kitties love chasing junebugs!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 27, 2009)

I had a bug on my window this morning when tlw got here with the last word for me and since he loves to chase and catch bugs, he took care of it for me.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 27, 2009)

tlw enjoyed another lovely Spring day with my kitties today. They've all been enjoying the mild weather and sunshine.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2009)

tlw looked a little tousled because of the strong winds over here...


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 28, 2009)

When tlw was here this morning giving me the last word, he tryed to tell me that the wind blew the toilet paper apart, but I know what really happened here......​


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 28, 2009)

LOL! Love that last picture Grandi!

tlw still had a few strands of toilette tissue stuck between his paws when he came to see me today. He thanked me for helping him get the stuff off his paws. He was glad he came by early so he missed the storms. He could have stayed here though, the storms went right around our area, so he would have been safe.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2009)

You're right, Punkin. It's a great picture. 
Even though tlw still seems to be embarrassed to see himself caught in the act...


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 29, 2009)

Talk about being caught in the act, 
after tlw got here this morning with the last word for me and my back was turned, 
I caught him in the act of raiding the kitty treat bowl. LOL​


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 29, 2009)

tlw seemed very happy when he came by today - guess it was all the treats he'd scarfed at Grandi's place. He joined my kitties outside to just lay about and look lazy.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2009)

Grandi, I guess he was hungry, as I had no treats for him...


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 30, 2009)

No wonder tlw is sometimes so hungry when he gets here with the last word for me, 
just like today, he just sat there and meowed until I gave him his crunchies. ​


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2009)

:blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush:

Is it my fault that there's so much month left when the money's gone?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 30, 2009)

tlw helped me look for buried treasure today. Of course, we didn't find anything, but it was fun while it lasted. Guess we'll have leftovers for supper!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 31, 2009)

Aaaarg! 
tlw loves to look for treasure while he is here giving me the last word, 
he even dresses up for the part, just like he did today. 
Aaaaaaaarg!​


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 31, 2009)

LOL! tlw looks cute with that eye patch! He's just been napping with the rest of us today, it's a lazy Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2009)

Aye! Some cat who pretended to be tlw tried to raid me, dressed up like a pirate.
Luckily, tlw showed up, dressed like a royal captain and showed that pirate where the hammer hangs.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 1, 2009)

While tlw was here today giving me the last word, he was reading up on army strategies for his next visit and pirate venture.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 1, 2009)

tlw told me he'd also popped in at Dyess Air Force Base to get some strategic information. Of course, the way he pops in and out makes any military base curious, to say the least.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2009)

LOL. But they'll never get behind it.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 2, 2009)

tlw likes the Airforce,
he said that he likes to be held by the men there because they are so friendly. 
He visited there just before he got here today with the last word for me.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 2, 2009)

tlw had to pop inside my house this evening because it is raining and stormy. We are under a tornado watch until 10:00 p.m., though it looks like we've seen the worst of the thunderstorm in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2009)

tlw didn't like the weather he got to see here... It's cold'n'cloudy.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 4, 2009)

It was cloudy but warm here this morning when tlw brought me the last word, he played on the bed and had a great time before he left for his next stop because he wanted to make sure that the thunder and lightening that we are expecting will not happen while he is exposed to the elements.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 4, 2009)

tlw dropped by to enjoy the possible last cool (well coolish at 81 degrees) day around my place for a while. Looks like summer is here ahead of time. Ugh! tlw said he's see what he could do about bringing more rain our way to cool things down. I hope he can!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2009)

As he showed up here, he was wondering if he should wear his winter clothes.
No real surprise, at 46 degrees right now - and a 57 degrees high.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 5, 2009)

With all of the thunder and lightening that was going on last night, 
tlw was afraid to leave here after giving me the last word. 
He finally left this morning to visit someone else.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2009)

Now I understand why he was so eager getting one of my big cuddles...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 5, 2009)

tlw enjoys visiting with us in the evenings. Especially this weekend as the moon will be full and cats love to be outside under a full moon.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 6, 2009)

The moon is about to be full again? Oy.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 6, 2009)

When tlw was here last to give me the last word, 
he told me that he didn't mind the full moon because he had his picture taken there and it was fun. 
He said that it was very interesting as to how the picture came out, 
almost a perfect likeness.....​


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 6, 2009)

tlw curled up for a lazy saturday morning


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 6, 2009)

Since it was kind of cool and drizzly outside when tlw got here this afternoon, 
he got really tired while here in the house and just lazed around on a comfy chair for awhile after he brought back the last word for me.​


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 6, 2009)

tlw was too tired to eat all his lunch this rainy afternoon...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 6, 2009)

Boy, tlw really let us know how hungry he was when he got here later this afternoon,
he scratched it on the wall after he gave me the last word again......​


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 6, 2009)

tlw's belly was finally full


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 6, 2009)

Even though tlw looks full, 
when he again gave me the last word, 
he still had room for a bag O chips and a beer while he was here visiting me.​


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 6, 2009)

tlw's tummy hurt, but he gave a big burp and felt better


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 6, 2009)

stinky kitty breath!


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 6, 2009)

tlw sprayed some air freshener to help clear out the stinky, fishy kitty breath smell... (wait that sounds dirty- strike that- reverse)


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 6, 2009)

lol .. most cats run away from household sprays. :doh:


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 6, 2009)

But tlw is the brave- the fearless- SUPER KITTY!









swamptoad said:


> lol .. most cats run away from household sprays. :doh:


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice! :happy:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 6, 2009)

tlw came to Texas today and ate some grass to help his breath!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 6, 2009)

how about some catnip for tlw ???


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 7, 2009)

tlw says "say no to catnip!"


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 7, 2009)

tlw always wears a surgical mask when he visits me, as all here in my house are ill.


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 7, 2009)

tlw is massaging my temples cuz i has a head ache


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 7, 2009)

When tlw got here with the last word for me today, 
he was hungry from traveling so far, 
so I took him out to eat and he really enjoyed it. 
Now he is ready to go again, 
although he is going to try and be real careful visiting some of his people as they are sick.​


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 7, 2009)

tlw is ready to sleep after a looooooong loooooooong day


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 7, 2009)

TW - so sorry you are all ill. Hope you are much better soon. (((((((Timberwolf)))))))


tlw told me he was glad to see me today. Though he could do without all the wind. Of course, West Texas is known for wind, that is why we have so many windppowered generators doting the skyline.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks, Punkin. :bow:

tlw sent me a video message explaining me that he wants to visit his vet to get his flu shot before visiting me again. He is a very reasonable cat.


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 8, 2009)

tlw is rootin' around for aspirin cuz i gots a headache--- sweet kitty


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 8, 2009)

tlw popped by for only a little while this evening. He said he was going storm chasing tonight, so I guess he'll be by again because we're in the path of a severe thunderstorm.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 9, 2009)

tlw loves to storm watch, 
while he was here this morning giving me the last word, 
he did some before he left on his way.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 9, 2009)

tlw didn't like the rain today


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 9, 2009)

tlw had lots of fun storm chasing last night. As a matter of fact, he enjoyed it so much that he's back for more tonight!


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 10, 2009)

tlw was exhausted after following me around on my shoot today--- he did some pretty sexy poses, though- gotta give him that!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi Toni Lynn! Just wanted to let you know that you are welcome in this thread. It is always good to add more friends for tlw. 

tlw was tired but happy when he came by this evening. He'd been storm chasing all afternoon long and got to witness some amazing weather patterns.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, he looked like he got chased by the wind as he arrived here...


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 11, 2009)

tlw felt very warm and welcome thanks to punkin's kind words



Punkin1024 said:


> Hi Toni Lynn! Just wanted to let you know that you are welcome in this thread. It is always good to add more friends for tlw.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2009)

This somehow sounds like you were tlw, Toni... 

Which caused a confused expression on tlw's face.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 11, 2009)

Talk about confused..... 
tlw really was when he got here today with the last word, 
he was a mess to say the least, 
due to a time warp malfunction with his travel pod. 
I really had to make some changes for him before he went on his way, 
otherwise I think that he would have scared the bejeezes out of the other people on his rounds......​


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 11, 2009)

still reeling from TLW's metamorphosis ! yipes!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 11, 2009)

That's alright, when tlw came back to give the last word to me again today, 
he brought some new friends that he picked up along the way. 
Funny how different friends can be just like here huh?​


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 11, 2009)

tlw followed me as i ran to appt i forgot all about until my phone rang 5 mins before the time i was s'posed to be there!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 11, 2009)

tlw is an excellent timekeeper. He stopped by this evening to catch the evening breeze. No storms tonight! Yea!


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 12, 2009)

tlw is curled up in a blanket on this chilly night- snuggled away from the cold


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2009)

Ever seen a cat with a bird's head? :blink: At least I now know what happened...

Today he was back to normal, just a speaking cat that travels through time and space.


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 12, 2009)

tlw is up way past his bedtime to keep me company


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh, as he is able to travel in time, he will find his sleep...

As I say this, tlw arrives here well rested.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 12, 2009)

I am glad that tlw is feeling better, 
when he got here today with the last word for me, 
he showed me his new transporter and how much better it works than the other one that scrambled things up.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2009)

slightly psycodelic, isn't it?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 12, 2009)

tlw is one cool cat!  He popped in this evening and is keeping his cool by taking a nap in our air conditioned house. Summer has returned to Texas. Our heat index for today...101 degrees!!!!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 13, 2009)

tlw showed me that he likes chilly, 
but only the hot kind that he gets when in Mexico 
as he told me today while he was here giving me the last word again.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 13, 2009)

Chili season is over in Texas. Though some people and cats just can't seem to get enough. It has been a hot day here at home and tlw just lazed around with the kitties indoors today. He is excited about this evening though because the weather center just placed our area under a thunderstorm and tornado watch until 11:00 p.m. !


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 14, 2009)

When tlw was here giving me the last word today, 
he told me that he doesn't like tornadoes, 
no matter how fast he runs,
he always gets swept up in them and he lands far
from where he orgionally wanted to be.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 14, 2009)

tlw was safe here last night and today. No storms in our area at all, though we could use more rain. Seems like when the weatherman ups the chances for storms, our chances go down!!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 14, 2009)

we need more rain also. *waves hello*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 14, 2009)

Hello swamptoad! tlw asked me to send you the second last word... 

So here it is: *tslw* . ta-dah!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 15, 2009)

tslw .... does it bark?


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 15, 2009)

tlw is tired of being soggy in the rain rain rain rain


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 15, 2009)

This is what tlw looked like when he got here with the last word this morning,
it was raining so hard where he came from, 
he had to sit by the furnace for an hour just to warm up and dry out.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 15, 2009)

Poor tlw! He was better when he got here because the sun was shining and it was nice and hot. Well, nice and hot for him, I don't like this 98 degree weather in June! However, the kitties love it because it is still warm after dark.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 16, 2009)

tlw just popped up in my room in order to stay dry. It isn't raining hard, but it's raining, nonetheless.

@swamptoad: Yes, tslw does bark. He is a white Medium Spitz.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 16, 2009)

twl like spitz dogs, 
when he got here with the last word for me today, 
he showed me this picture of himself and friend relaxing on a sunny day.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah... Spitz dogs don't hunt - not even cats.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 17, 2009)

I think that is why tlw likes the Spitz dog, 
they do not hunt and he doesn't have to run from them. 
When he was here giving me the last word today, 
he told me that the puppies are especially friendly to 
him when he visits them.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2009)

Aww... sweet!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 18, 2009)

Those puppies look like cuddly little teddy bears! So Cute!

tlw came by today to see my while I'm home and off work for a while. He is excited about the fact that I may have more time to play in here this week.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 18, 2009)

While tlw was here giving me the last word this morning,
he told me that he liked to play,
so I gave him a new ball that looked surprisingly
just like the world that would be helpful for him
to make his way on his rounds visiting people 
here and there.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 18, 2009)

When tlw dropped by this afternoon, he learned it was siesta time. All our kitties are in the house napping because it is still hot outside.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 19, 2009)

Sleeping is what tlw loves to do when he gets here after traveling here and there all night.
When he got here with the last word this morning, 
to took about a 3 hour siesta before taking off again.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 19, 2009)

tlw called tslw to help us (tlw & me) finding my words again...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 19, 2009)

Uh-oh, having a lack of words could be a problem. tlw stopped by today to see how I'm doing while on vacation. It was really quiet here this morning since hubby has gone to town to run errands. All the kitties are napping again!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 20, 2009)

Tlw loves to hunt things for others and finding them, 
but while he was here giving me the last word this morning, 
he went hunting for himself and found a nummy mouse just for his breakfast, 
so I didn't have to feed him at all, how thoughful of him..... ​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 20, 2009)

tlw is a great hunter, just like most all kitties. My kitties rarely eat the mice they catch - they just play with them.  tlw stopped in this afternoon for his usual naptime. It is a quiet, cloudy day here. I hope we get some rain from all these clouds.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 20, 2009)

My words are still on the run...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 20, 2009)

I hope tlw can help you catch your runaway words, TW!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2009)

I hope so, too. :blink: They're way too fast for me.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 21, 2009)

tlw may be enlisting some of his friends to help catch those words, TW. I've noticed my kitties are good at catching things like moths, grasshoppers and mice. All of those things are pretty hard to catch, so tlw and friends may actually help you out.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 22, 2009)

tlw loves chasing moths here, when he was here giving me the last word this morning early, there were plenty of them for him to chase around.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 22, 2009)

Evidently, moth chasing is a favorite pastime for all kitties. tlw joins my kitties in the evening to chase moths and junebugs.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 23, 2009)

While tlw was here this morning giving me the last word, 
he played his favorite game and caught a moth, 
he played with it for hours before he left on his way to visit other people.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 24, 2009)

While tlw was here this morning giving me the last word,
he showed me how sad he was that noone was here on 
this thread yesterday except for me to play with, 
he hung his poor head and cried.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2009)

Sorry, but the last few days left me a little confused...
But tlw should know that he can come to me for a huggle or two...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh, WOW! I thought I was in here yesterday. Poor widdle tlw, I'm sorry. He dropped by a moment ago, and I told him I'd pick him up some catnip while I'm at the store today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2009)

<- Cuddles with tlw


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 25, 2009)

Aaaaah, the joys of cuddles and catnip, 
while tlw was here this morning giving me the last word, 
he told me that these are two of his favorite things!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2009)

After tlw showed me some, I now know what catnip is. A beautiful flower. Me likes.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 25, 2009)

tlw is still enjoying his catnip. I've often found it amazing how some cats are crazy for the stuff, while others could take it or leave it.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 26, 2009)

While twl was here this morning giving me the last word, 
he danced in his favorite Catnip flowers, 
the purple ones!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2009)

That dance looks somewhat scary...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 27, 2009)

tlw was a very popular kitty when he dropped by to see me this evening. As you all know, cats greet each other by smell and all my kitties could still smell the catnip on tlw!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 27, 2009)

tlw doesn't always smell like catnip, 
sometimes he likes to stop and smell the 
roses here and gets some of the scent of them on his fur,
just like he did this morning after giving me the last word.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 27, 2009)

tlw just dropped by for a little while today. It is to hot (heat index of 104!) here today. All my kitties have come inside to nap.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2009)

It's only about 77 degrees over here, but raining every once in a while...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 28, 2009)

tlw keeps promising that he'll bring some of that rain my way. We have lots of clouds today, so maybe he's been working on it.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 29, 2009)

The weather has been pretty hot here lately so when
tlw was here giving me the last word today, 
he laid under the tree to cool off for awhile.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 29, 2009)

tlw was pleased to find out that our area has gotten a break from the heat today. We've even gotten a few rain showers, but still not enough to end the drought.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 30, 2009)

Have been "cooking" all night, now I should be done...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 30, 2009)

When I told tlw that I thought that had to be cooking here, 
he mistook what I meant and this is what I found when I 
went into the kitchen after getting the last word back this morning......​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 30, 2009)

Poor little kitty doesn't look too happy!

tlw was pleased as punch today because when he came to see me, it was raining! FINALLY!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 1, 2009)

So you had some rain... Cool. The sun's over here... :happy:

We have temperatures about 86 degrees now.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 1, 2009)

It is supposed to get hot today and up into the early 
nineties so when tlw got here this morning with the last 
word for me, I let him relax under a damp blanket for while,
he really enjoyed cooling off before getting on his way again.....​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 1, 2009)

Right now, he's lying in front of my fan...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 1, 2009)

tlw brought another little rainshower my way today. That's great because we need things to be well watered on the 4th!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 2, 2009)

When tlw got here this morning with the last word for me,
he told me that he really likes the Fourth Of July,
because he can see lots of fireworks and also,
wave the flag and make lots of noise too!​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 2, 2009)

tlw popped by to say howdy today. He was sorry that all the rain has gone, but hopeful that it was enough to allow fireworks on July 4th!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2009)

tlw asked me to keep my fingers crossed for you, which I'll gladly obey.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2009)

While tlw was here giving me the last word this morning, 
he crossed paws with one of my cats to see if that would help too.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 4, 2009)

tlw dropped by this evening to check on how we're weathering the heat. I'm staying indoors! We're supposed to head out to the local lake tomorrow for the July 4th picnic and celebration, but we might decide to go over to a friend's house for a cookout instead. I told tlw all our plans, so he can find us no matter what we decide.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 4, 2009)

tlw couldn't wait for his first Fourth Of July Hotdog when 
he got here this morning with the last word for me,
He danced for joy when he got one right away.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 4, 2009)

LOL! Looks like tlw is quite happy in that picture! He said he'll be by later for some of the chicken we'll be grilling outdoors.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 4, 2009)

tlw was a little disappointed to see that the fourth is an average day over here...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 5, 2009)

That is alright, 
tlw likes to visit there because of the Schnitzel,
He told me so when he brought me the last word this morning.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 5, 2009)

Interesting...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 5, 2009)

tlw was so happy when he dropped by today because it has been raining all day! Not a steady shower, but at least we are getting rain. Yes!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 5, 2009)

Yay for you. :happy:


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 6, 2009)

Punkin1024 said:


> tlw was so happy when he dropped by today because it has been raining all day! Not a steady shower, but at least we are getting rain. Yes!!!



Nice. 


We still need more rain.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 6, 2009)

When tlw got here this morning,
it was sprinkling, so I let him stay 
inside for a little while since he
brought the last word back for 
me and he was a bit wet.​


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 6, 2009)

taking tlw, once more  ... hope you folks enjoyed your 4th of July weekend .. or if you had to work ... I hope that work wasn't too stressful and that you managed to do something nice still.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey there Swampy! I've noticed you're making the rounds here at Dims again! We always enjoy more people for tlw to visit! 

tlw came by and was really surprised by the cooler weather. He doesn't have to worry though, the heat will be back before the week is out. Sigh!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 7, 2009)

It's been cooling down over here, too... And apparently more rain to come.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 7, 2009)

This is what tlw gave me along with the 
last word this morning because it was cloudy
and overcast and kind of gloomy, 
so he tryed to cheer me up.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 7, 2009)

Temperatures got back to the low 60s around here... tlw told me that he is glad to have his fur. I told him that I'd like to change with him, but he didn't want to...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 7, 2009)

tlw is thankful I have air conditioning because it is so hot outside during the day. He likes to drop by in the evening when it starts to cool down a little. Tonight, he's enjoying the view of the full moon.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 8, 2009)

tlw was quite relieved to see me feeling better this morning.
Having D sucks, I tell you.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 8, 2009)

When I got up this morning,
it was drizzly and I didn't 
realize that tlw had already
gotten here to give me the
last word because he was
sitting on my couch by a
dog pillow and I mistook
him for a cat pillow too.​


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 8, 2009)

cooler day, today


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 8, 2009)

Too cool and too wet for summer, here. tlw was soaked as he came in, I had to wrap him up in a towel to get him warm and dry again...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 8, 2009)

tlw dried out quickly when he dropped by today. We had temps in the 100's and will have the same tomorrow and Friday! Yuck!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2009)

Well, if we could mix your 100+ degrees with our 60+ degrees and share the result, we'd both had temps in the 80s. Would that be acceptable for you? (You'd also get some more rain...)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 9, 2009)

When tlw got here this morning to give
me the last word, he was soaked to the
bone from the rain that was comming 
down in the other places he visited.
I had to put him in front of the 
furnace on a soft blanket just to warm
him up.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2009)

I guess he took a look at my home to be and got caught in the stormy weather up there...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 9, 2009)

Great idea TW! Wish we could put the temps together and come up a more acceptable climate! tlw had to drink a lot of water when he dropped in today - it was so hot we had a heat advisory! Ugh, I despise summertime in Texas! You'd think I'd move somewhere else, wouldn't ya!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2009)

Heat advisory... Wow. We almost have to turn on the heating again... 53 degrees.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 10, 2009)

When tlw brought me the last word
this morning, he was screaming at 
the door to get in because it was 
cold outside and I was late letting 
him in!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 11, 2009)

When tlw was here giving me the last word
this morning, he sat on my computer and
tryed to find other's that were here on this 
thread and was dissappointed to see that
noone else came here except me yesterday.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh, I was around... But my words left me alone once again...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 12, 2009)

When tlw was here giving me the last word
this afternoon, he forgot the lyrics to the
song that we were going to sing,
and he is as forgetful as anyone else
at times because he is always so busy.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 12, 2009)

tlw dropped in this afternoon to keep me company while I was trying to figure out how to play a new game on Facebook. He helped some, but I'm still a little puzzled. Though, I may not be able to play many more games as our computer seems to be getting sicker (or too old) and things move way too slowly. Anyway, he was glad I decided to drop in here for a while. He said he hoped I wouldn't forget Dimensions. I reassured him that I'm more at home here than anywhere. He was happy with my answer.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 13, 2009)

tlw loves to play games!

After he got here to give
me the last word today,
he was on the Playstation
for several hours before he
went on his way.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2009)

<- Is oddly speechless.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 14, 2009)

tlw was really bored when he got
here this morning with the last 
word for me, he just laid on my
couch and sighed until he decided
to go on his way and try and visit
this thread and see if someone did
visit it since yesterday, and low and
behold, he say that timberwolf indeed
had been here.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 14, 2009)

tlw dropped by this evening to let me know that he'll continue to drop by, even when it is hot outside because my house in air conditioned!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 15, 2009)

<- Doesn't know what to say...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 15, 2009)

tlw doesn't always know what
to say either, sometimes when
he is here giving me the last
word like today, he just rocks 
to the music until he has to leave
to go visit his other wonderful 
friends from here.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 15, 2009)

I gave tlw a big hug when he came to see me today. The weather forecast for this weekend shows chances of rain and much cooler temperatures. I was so happy to see that forecast that I hugged tlw when he popped in about the same time I saw the forecast! :happy:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 16, 2009)

That is alright, tlw likes comming
to my house on hot days.
Like today, I had a nice frosty 
popsicle just waiting for him to 
eat when he gave me the last 
word since it was in the 
90's when he got here.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 18, 2009)

The nice warm weather has gone again...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 19, 2009)

Well, TW, we found it!  Though, "nice" isn't exactly the word I'd use for the temperatures we had this past week. Ugh is more like it! tlw was glad it was a bit cooler here today, now if he can just bring rain our way, I'll be one happy lady!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2009)

Well, if we could trade weather...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 19, 2009)

tlw was glad to see me her today,
I had a long day with work and shopping
yesterday, so I wasn't able to visit
anyone here and he had to do it
all by himself.
He just laid on my couch and enjoyed
the coolness of my home before going
outside and getting on his way again.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 19, 2009)

tlw dropped by for a while this evening. I thanked him for the rain we got last night and asked if he could bring more my way.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2009)

He took some of our rain, but he didn't get all of it...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 20, 2009)

When tlw dropped by this evening, he said he thought he saw a few thunderstorms heading my way. He stay for a while and listened to "Music of the Night" from Phantom of the Opera with me. He understands why it is one of my favorite pieces of music.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes, tlw does love the movie and music from
The Phantom Of The Opera.
He enjoyed it here again this morning, when 
he brought me the last word again.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 22, 2009)

tlw has been good on his promise, we had a little more rain early this morning. I hope he can keep bringing the rain with him!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2009)

Seems like he saved us here from drowning in the rain...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 22, 2009)

tlw likes to sit in the shade
while he is here lately
because the sun is so hot.
The weather has been in
the 90s all week and when
he got here with the last 
word for me this morning,
he was already enjoying 
the shade.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2009)

There are thunders that even scare our stormproof tlw...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 23, 2009)

tlw let me know that he dropped in for a while today. Everything was quiet, so he left me a gift and popped off to his next destination.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 23, 2009)

Boy, you don't wanna frighten
tlw, the last time I did, he looked
like this. 

When tlw got here with the last
word this morning the weather is
a bit cooler, but this weekend
will be hotter than a firecracker
again. I let him know that I would have 
it nice and cool in the house for him
after I get back from work on
Saturday.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 23, 2009)

tlw checked up on my kitty MeeMee when he popped in today. She'd accidentally gotten in the raccoon trap and got soaked from the rain this morning. Poor little baby! So, tlw and Pest cuddled up next to her to get her warm again.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 25, 2009)

Aw, poor MeeMee... *hands a warm, cuddly blanket*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 26, 2009)

MeeMee appreciated the warm blanket very much, thanks TW! tlw is trying to help us come up with a good way to trap the raccoons. Hubby is all out of ideas and is about to give up. It seems with these little critters that where there's a will there's a way. We thought we had all the cat doors locked tight for the night, evidently not, they got in again last night and helped themselves to the water bowl and the kitty chow. Sigh!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 27, 2009)

Man, tlw does not like racoons either,
this is how he looked with he saw one
that the neighbors here caughte last
night.

It is a good thing that he don't get 
angry like that at me when he brings
me the last word like today.​
*Keeping Raccoons Away*

Raccoons are active in twilight and evening. They prefer relative darkness. Installing motion activated lighting may be helpful in discouraging raccoons. However, simple porch lights may not be adequate. You might need to go to extreme measures in terms of lighting. Bright flood lights, like the quartz halogen fixtures used for driveway illumination and security purposes may be necessary. Plus, one light, at a distance may not have the desired effect. Maybe multiple lights, either on the same circuit or independently triggered, to saturate the area. 

They also find the smell of ammonia objectionable. You might want to put some around the cat door and see if that works, _I don't think that it bothers cats......._


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for the tips Grandi! I'll let hubbie know. We have motion sensitive lights near our front porch, which may be why they don't frequent the porch anymore. Don't know about the ammonia though, we'll see if it works. tlw pointed out that the little rascals had been in our trash and spread it all over the back porch because they couldn't get in tonight. Ugh! What a mess!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 28, 2009)

Punkin1024 said:


> Thanks for the tips Grandi! I'll let hubbie know. We have motion sensitive lights near our front porch, which may be why they don't frequent the porch anymore. Don't know about the ammonia though, we'll see if it works. tlw pointed out that the little rascals had been in our trash and spread it all over the back porch because they couldn't get in tonight. Ugh! What a mess!



*Dump a bit of ammonia in your garbage can as well, they hate the smell of it and will leave your garbage alone.*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 28, 2009)

When tlw got here this
morning to give me the
last word, he promptly
slipped right into the 
cool sink as it was the 
coolest place in the house.

The weather here has been
over 100 all week so far,
luckily, it is supposed to
get cooler by next week
and it won't be so hot
for tlw when he comes
to visit me again.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 28, 2009)

So soorry you all have had the hot weather! Crazy, ain't it! We've had upper 80's and lower 90's and lite rain. tlw came by with some 7-Up and crackers for me today because I'm home sick with a tummy bug. Must have been just what I needed because I'm feeling much better.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2009)

Hot weather? Who's got hot weather?

I fear most kids born here this year will wear a raincoat or an umbrella when they come out. I wouldn't be too surprised if some would even refuse to come out due to the weather...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 29, 2009)

It has been so hot here the past
few days, that this is how I 
cooled tlw down when he got
here with the last word for me
this morning, it was nice to 
see him relax.​


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 30, 2009)

awwwww!!! thats a creative way to cool off. :happy: :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2009)

Indeed. Makes me wish to have a reason to actually cool off.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 30, 2009)

When he got here with the
last word for me this morning, 
I found tlw sitting in a box 
waiting for me to put some
postage on it and mail him to
his next stop just so he didn't
have to go out in this heat again.

It is supposed to only get to
99 degrees here today, but that
is still hot for this area. tlw thought
that at least the mail truck might
be air conditioned.

He said that he was really 
thankful to get to Timberwolf's
where it is much cooler!​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 31, 2009)

tlw has been enjoying cooler weather in Texas!  We had more rainstorms blow through early this morning. Now all I hear is an extremely loud cricket. Wish tlw and the kitties would scare it off.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 31, 2009)

loud crickets!!! 

tell them insects to turn it down ... maybe tlw will eat 'em!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 1, 2009)

When tlw got here this morning
with the last word for me, he
told me that the bugs are driving
him crazy because of the hot
weather!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 1, 2009)

That would actually drive me crazy, too...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 2, 2009)

I think that the bugs did do something
to poor tlw because when he got here
this morning with the last word for me,
this is how I found him laying on my
kitchen table.

I don't know if it were because of all
the bugs outside or if it were the hot
weather we have been having, but he
sure looked silly. ​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 3, 2009)

Grandi, tlw was just taking a cue from my kitties. They lay out flat like that to cool down when it is hot outside. They'll be doing a lot of that this coming week. More hot weather and no rain forecasted. Sigh, welcome to August in Texas.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 3, 2009)

I'd love me some dry warmth, but no, it has to be raining...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 4, 2009)

Beam that rain my way, TW! 

tlw popped by today and was glad to know that we may have finally found a way to keep the raccoons out of the house. This is day three free of 'coons in the house. Hopefully the trend will continue.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 4, 2009)

It has been so hot here all week
that when tlw got here with the
last word for me today, he was
begging for Timberwolf to send
us some of his lovely rain. We 
need it so bad. Last week the
heat was in the 100's, this week
is supposed to be in the high
80's with not a sign of rain.....​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 5, 2009)

I think TW overshot and hit Kentucky with that rain! Darn! We need it so badly and they got a flash flood - which they didn't need.

tlw said he was glad it was nice and dry when he dropped in today. He flew by Kentucky and felt so sorry for all the people and animals there.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 5, 2009)

Seems like tlw put up a "detour" sign for the rainclouds, over here. But he forgot to tell them clouds where he wanted them to go...  :blink:

Well, actually, the rain has left us for some really warm days... We'll be having some high 80's the next few days. And a lot of sun. :happy:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 5, 2009)

tlw was glad that it finally cooled off
here. He even flew by an outdoor
restaurant and saw some nice people 
sitting, enjoying the cool air and
eating their breakfast before he 
reached my house to give me the 
last word this morning.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 8, 2009)

tlw looks so lonely.....

He said that he couldn't 
believe that he and I have 
been the only ones
visiting this thread lately.

He told me today while he was
here giving me the last word
that he really missed reading
other's posts and replys too.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 8, 2009)

Sorry, tlw! I've been a bit under the weather. I've been also spending a lot of time playing games on Facebook! There is even a cute cat gift application that I think tlw would love.


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 9, 2009)

Hope that you feel better, Punkin! 

tlw and I might go bowling.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm better, thanks, Swampie! tlw dropped in today to give me a few pointers on plowing my fields in Farm Town on Facebook. You know, cats are pretty good about digging in the dirt. LOL!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 10, 2009)

Punkin1024 said:


> Sorry, tlw! I've been a bit under the weather. I've been also spending a lot of time playing games on Facebook! There is even a cute cat gift application that I think tlw would love.


So I'm not alone being under the weather. Glad to hear you feel better again, Punkin.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 10, 2009)

I think that the change in the weather
has caused tlw to catch a cold, he
wasn't feeling to good either when 
he got here this morning with the
last word for me.

We both hope that you both get
better real soon.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 10, 2009)

Right now, I'm starting to feel sleepy...
Besides of that, I feel a bit better than yesterday.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 11, 2009)

tlw was really sleepy when he
got here with the last word for
me this morning, I just let him
sleep. 

I didn't want to disturb 
him because he fell asleep on
my desk and I had to type 
around him. ​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 12, 2009)

tlw popped in this evening and was surprised that I was still up. I explained that it had been a long day, but I'd be off to bed soon.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 12, 2009)

When I got up this morning,
this is how I saw tlw after
he got here with the last
word for me, with a great
big ole smile, waiting at the
breakfast table for his Crunchies.
LOL​


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 13, 2009)

perhaps the kitty was about to yawn .... looks kinda sleepy to me.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 13, 2009)

tlw not only yawns but he also stretches 
when he is here giving me the last word
like today!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 14, 2009)

Well, tlw thought it would be a good idea if I'd leave a sign of life...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 14, 2009)

This morning while he was here 
giving me the last word, 
tlw really made himself alive 
with the tunes that he played for 
me with his new record players, 
the place was hopping fer sure! ​


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 14, 2009)

DJ tlw... cool. Now I know who will take care of the music at my next party...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hello all! tlw just reminded me that I have a busy day tomorrow (er, today), so I'd best get some shuteye! Glad you are feeling better TW!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 15, 2009)

Y'know, life's a rollercoaster, sometimes.













:blink:














Okay, who am I trying to fool? It's always a rollercoaster.























At least it's fun sometimes.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 15, 2009)

tlw really loves roller coasters,
he rode one just today with 
some of his friends after he
gave me the last word and we
went to the local fairgrounds
this afternoon.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 16, 2009)

The Litterboxcoaster... tlw told me about how much fun that ride was...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh yes, fun should be tlw's middle
name, he loves the excitement and
energy that he gets from doing fun
things.

Just look what he and a friend did
today after bringing me the
last word. 

Weeeeeee!​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 17, 2009)

Grandi, that "litterbox coaster" pic made me bust out laughing!

tlw told me he loves rollercoasters! I don't!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 18, 2009)

tlw loves fun so much that
he brought me this new mouse
pad in his likeness when he 
dropped off the last word for
me today.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 19, 2009)

tlw popped in long enough this evening to swat at the bugs landing on my computer screen. They were flying in my hair and all earlier so I turned off the overhead light. Stupid bugs!!!! Teach me to leave the window shade up at night. Stupid bugs!!! :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 19, 2009)

Flies are what bug me most... tlw doesn't like them either.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 20, 2009)

My kitties catch flies! Perhaps tlw can learn how when he comes by again.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 20, 2009)

It would be enough if he'd be able to chase them into the web of my resident spider...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 20, 2009)

tlw gets rid of my spiders here
he likes to mash them and then
throw them outside after he
gives me the last word like today.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 22, 2009)

tlw dropped by a moment ago to see why I'm up so late. I'm trying to get in as much time on the PC as possible. We will have guests this weekend and I imagine I'll not be in here much.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 22, 2009)

When tlw brought me the last word
this morning, he was sad, he told
me that he was going to miss Punkin1024
and Timberwolf until they come back to 
this tread. 
He looked so sad, I gave him a cookie.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 23, 2009)

Aww. *cuddles tlw*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes, tlw loves his cuddles,
he will take one anywhere,
any time and with anyone
that will give him one, just
look at the one he got here
after he gave me the last
word today!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 24, 2009)

<- Is again cuddling with tlw...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 25, 2009)

tlw told me I just had to drop by here and post, even if it is late. So here I am! I've not gone, just had company over the weekend and was a bit in a tizzy over things. I'm better now!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 25, 2009)

Talk about being in a tizzy!
tlw couldn't believe his eyes
when this ladybug landed on
his nose while he was here 
giving me the last word this
morning, he didn't know what
to do with it and finally decided
to take it outside and let it go.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 26, 2009)

tlw was glad to see me when he dropped by today. I'm hoping he'll bring some cooler weather our way soon. It was 100 degrees today! UGH!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 26, 2009)

I sure hope the cooler weather of the last few days will find its way to your place, Punkin. tlw tried to move it there.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 26, 2009)

twl is a cool cat no matter what the weather is.
When he was here this morning giving me the
last word, he sang me a song at the top of his
voice just so I would know how cool he is.

The weather here is great for it because it is
neither hot nor cool, just right for his liking.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 27, 2009)

I hope we get cooler temps soon. All our kitties, including tlw, are so sluggish when it is this hot!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 28, 2009)

Some temperature sharing would be nice, wouldn't it? We're around 68 degrees today.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 29, 2009)

We have a big fire near Hoodriver Oregon, not 
to far from here so after tlw dropped off the
last word for me here today, he took off in his
fire truck to help the forrest service guys work
at getting the 800 acres or so under control and
the fire put out. Boy, could they use a bunch of
rain right now!!​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh my, Grandi - that's awful. My little hometown had a fire last Thursday. Some of our friends had damage to their home (the heat from the fire melted the siding of their home). We need quite a lot of rain too. I'm hoping tlw will bring some our way soon.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 30, 2009)

While he was here giving me the last
word today, tlw looked into his crystal 
bowl and wished for some rain so that 
the fire in The Gorge will be put out. 

He saw that 1000 acres have already burnt 
near Hoodriver Oregon as he neared
my home because the fires aren't out yet.
Hopefully the rains will come soon as 
we really need them here too!​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 31, 2009)

tlw asked the weatherman why things are so crazy - he got no answer! I hope you all out west get some rain soon to put out those fires.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2009)

That doesn't sound good...

I told tlw I'd be away for some days so he won't stand in front of my locked door...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 1, 2009)

twl was so confused when he got here
with the last word for me today.
He just couldn't make it rain to put
these darned fires out, he said that
we was going to miss those that won't
be here too​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 2, 2009)

Well, tlw has been keeping company with my kitties. It is still a bit to hot to enjoy being outside, so they stay indoors during the day. We'll have a full moon by Friday and they all love being outside then. It may be cloudy though, so I don't know if they'll get to see the moon or not.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2009)

Wow, tlw has been really glad to see me, as all the others seem to have abandoned this thread short after I left... :blink:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 13, 2009)

tlw has been lazing about the house with the rest of my kitties today. We are all enjoying the rain. It has rained here all day long - I LOVE IT!


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 13, 2009)

The sky looked rather cool outside yesterday .. dark on one side & sunny on another in this part of town that I drove into. ... and I actually I drove through part of the rain ... it was right above my car .. this huge patch of dark massive rain clouds ... 


A distant mass of rainclouds with rain was what I was seeing in the distance also. Looked rad!


Oh yeah and I am taking the last word.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 14, 2009)

For about 12 hours... 

Say, did you see tlw lately?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 15, 2009)

tlw has been popping in and out at my place. He's fascinated by all the games I play on Facebook. Seems a lot of Dims folks play there as well.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 15, 2009)

tlw wondered why I ain't on facebook, too. 

Well, I can't be everywhere... there have to be some chaos-free places in this world.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 16, 2009)

tlw knows that Timberwolf needs to be in here or it just ain't the same! 

tlw stopped by this evening to enjoy the cool night air. I'm beginning to think that Autumn may come early for us this year. We had 3-1/2 inches of rainfall from Friday night to Sunday afternoon. Sure was glad to see it, though the mosquitoes will be swarming soon - ugh! Now if it will just get cool enough to kill those little meanies off, I'll be on top of the world!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2009)

Well, looking at it, I think you're on top of the world most of the time... Or do you have a subterranean house?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 19, 2009)

LOL! Hubby has often said he'd love to build "dig" us an underground home. I don't know if I'd like it that much, but it would save on the heating and cooling and be safer if a tornado headed our way. I wouldn't mind if we had a few rooms underground, just for safety.

tlw and most cats like him, don't like underground living. They prefer to be above ground - most of the time in the trees!


----------



## Deemondess (Oct 11, 2009)

well seeing as I originally started this such a long time ago I thought I would plonk my ass on the pile and sy I have the last word


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 12, 2009)

LTNS Deemondess!!!!  :happy: :bow:


and oh yeah ......






I have the last word, at least for a little while. :blush:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow, I thought this thread had died! Now I have the last word!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 13, 2009)

Well, you've had it...  

I don't think this thread could actually die. tlw is immortal.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 14, 2009)

Woohoo, you're back TW! tlw shall go on forever! He stopped by today to check on our new kitty - yup, we've had another adopt us...literally. He wondered up and settled in. Sigh! That makes 10!!! We're still trying to find his owners - he is tame, house trained and already neutered, so we figure someone is missing him. If we get no responses, we'll try to find him a home.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 31, 2009)

Sorry I didn't post as much lately - all the renovating and moving stuff keeps me really busy.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 31, 2009)

HI TW, moving and renovating? Are you moving into a new house?

tlw and I have been making our rounds on Facebook and in here. We're wishing everyone a HAPPY HALLOWEEN!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2009)

Didn't I mention?  Our new home is about 330 miles away from the old one, not far from the Baltic Sea coast...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow, that is a move! Enjoy your new place!

tlw has been bumming around the house with me today. He's sad because I have to return to work tomorrow - vacation time is over. Sigh!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2009)

I guess tlw will enjoy this new place, too. Much more space and a big garden. :happy:

But right now, I'm back in our old home, due to some appointments we couldn't cancel.


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 2, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> I guess tlw will enjoy this new place, too. Much more space and a big garden. :happy:
> 
> But right now, I'm back in our old home, due to some appointments we couldn't cancel.




ah, bummer about the appointments. 



sweet news about the new place --- more space and a big garden! awesome! :bow:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 4, 2009)

tlw loves gardens! He was outside this morning chasing grasshoppers with my kitties. He almost caught one too!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2009)

There's just one thing tlw doesn't like about my new home - the slow internet connection...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 18, 2009)

Well, who would like slow internet connections! I lose patience when I can't get on the internet or when it is running slow. I guess tlw will have more time to visit your garden though! He's curled up with the rest of my kitties this evening. We had a cold snap and the temps tonight will get down to around 38 degrees. Brrr! Cold for us in November. We usually don't below 40's in November. I'm sitting at my computer wearing flannel jammies, a thermal shirt and a flannel shirt on top of that. I've got heavy socks on my feet as well as wearing fluffy houseshoes. I also have a little space heater going at my feet. Marmie is curled up on a kitchen towel and she's sleeping at my left elbow.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2009)

I know exactly how you feel, Punkin.
About both - the slow internet connection (snore) and the cold weather - around 16 degrees, this night.


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 18, 2009)

20 degrees here in Minnesota .... oh and hi.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2009)

Apparently got a little warmer here... around 24, I think. Hi there, swampy! :happy:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 23, 2009)

Just popping in here with tlw to wish you all a Merry Christmas! We have a cold front heading our way this evening and a possibility of snow tonight into tomorrow morning. If we get any, I doubt it will accumulate because we've had warm temperatures for over a week now. Tomorrow, Winter will be back, just in time for the holidays!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2009)

We had a white Christmas, too...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 5, 2010)

Dropping in to see where tlw has been. It appears that he's been to Germany! Hi TW!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2010)

Yep, he's been around here for some time... We couldn't get a proper internet connection to get him back into the 'net. Surfing with cell-phone-technology isn't the best idea if you live in a rural area...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 5, 2010)

I hope you can get better internet connections soon! I know about internet difficulties. We live in the country too and have had to put up with slower speed than if we had DSL, but what we have does the job.

tlw has been amazed that there is still snow in the shady areas around town. Now we're in for another cold front - supposed to be the coldest we've had so far this winter. I'm sure glad I got a heavy coat on sale last year - I'm gonna need it!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 6, 2010)

We had many cold days and nights back to back this past week in my part of Minnesota. I am not sure but I think its going to warm up slightly. 

Hi Punkin and TW! :happy:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey Swampie! Can't imagine Minnesota could be more warm than Texas! Brrr, it is cold here because of an Arctic Front. Supposed to get to 10 tonight. All our kitties are in the house tonight - no roaming for them! tlw is snuggled in with them too.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey, you two! tlw just popped in to fetch my thankies for your nice season cards.





We've had temperatures around (mostly below) the freezing point since 12/22/09. Looks like it has been snowing again this night... *fetches torch and takes a closer look* Yes, another inch, it seems, maybe just half of an inch, not so easy to see from up here...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 9, 2010)

Sending a "your welcome" via tlw. Our cold snap is finally letting up - during the daytime at least. Hubby was outside in a short sleeved shirt today. It was still cold in the house though and will get below freezing again tonight.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 10, 2010)

Your welcome, man!  You too Punkin.  



We finally are getting warmer weather than we had been getting. Above zero temps. *lol* And soon I think we may be getting temps in the 30s here.

Today it got up to 16 degrees F. Still icy and slippery as ever on the roadways and walkways. eeeesh ...

I'm ready for warmer weather again.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 14, 2010)

tlw and I say hello! It is almost spring here in Texas! hahaha! We're getting upper 50's to lower 60's during the day and now it is above freezing at night. I know winter isn't through with us yet, and I'm sure our poor fruit trees don't know that. They'll probably start budding out just about in time for the next cold blast. Sigh!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2010)

I've heard spraying them with water when it's freezing could save them. Not sure if it's true, though...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi, TW. We'll have to try that if they apricot tree starts budding out. I just learned today that we're in for another cold snap at the end of the week. Sigh! I knew all this warm weather was to good to be true. tlw and all the other kitties are drinking in as much sunshine as they can before the rain and cold comes back.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 26, 2010)

same here with the cold weather again. *ack* :doh:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 26, 2010)

tlw and my kitties are still enjoying the last bit of warm weather. We had 65 degrees today and supposed to get up to 64 tomorrow before the front gets here. I think we already had a windshift because around 5:30 (after walking outside to move my car closer to the building) I began to sneeze and several of my co-workers were sneezing and coughing. Ugh! Hubby has been home all day long with sinus/allergy problems...and no chicken soup in the house! Sigh! It is 3 days away from payday.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi. tlw was quite surprised about the amount of snow we had adround here in the last few weeks. But it looks like it's thawing now.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi TW!
It has been warm here all week, but supposed to cool down a bit starting tomorrow night. Still, though, it won't be that bad. Looks like spring is trying its best to start early here in Texas. tlw and my kitties are enjoying staying outside more, they just about went bonkers having to stay indoors when we had our cold snap.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 21, 2010)

Did I say it looks like thawing? Well... Right now, we have some heavy snow and strong winds. 2 inches of new snow, I'd guess...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 22, 2010)

Well, I guess I spoke to soon. Supposed to snow tonight and tomorrow. tlw and the kitties are all snuggled in for the night.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2010)

Well, looks like winter's gone for good now...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hey there TW! I hope winter is gone for good! I'm ready for Spring - though it usually means lots of high wind days! I really don't like extremely windy days - they tend to knock the energy right out of you. tlw and my kitties don't like 'em either 'cause little kitties don't like being blown around!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2011)

I guess there had been blown around some more than just them kitties...
tlw was quite pleased to meet our kitteh...


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2012)

Well, looks like I actually had the last word in this thread...


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 25, 2012)

Nope, I don´t think so


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 26, 2012)

Say, where have you been hiding?

Nice to see you, neighbor.


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 26, 2012)

Been lost somewhere under a bush mourning my best Dim friend together with DSO,


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2012)




----------

